# HAF XB-anana Bomb!



## Fusentast (Jul 24, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
MB & CPU: Intel i7 4790k -MSI Z97 Mpower 
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133 MHz 16GB(4x4GB) 
SSD: 2 x Samsung 840 Evo 120 GB
HDD: Western Digital Black 750 GB 2.5" 
GPU: XFX R9 280X Black Edition. 
Case Cooler Master HAF XB.
PSU: Corsair RM850. 
3 x Corsair AF120 Quiet edition.
2 x Noctua R8 80mm 
Watercooling:
Radiator: XSPC EX240 - with 2xSP120 in push.
Reservoir: Lund Pomplex
Pump: EK DCP 4.0
CPU block: EK Supremacy Clean CSQ - Acetal 
Coolant: XSPC EC-6 - Clear 
Dye: Mayhem Pastel Sunset Yellow
Tubing: MasterKleer 16/12
Fittings: XSPC Black Chrome - Barbed 
2 x XSPC Black Chrome bulkhead.

*Mods:*
Painted the case matte black.
Yellow Pinstriping.
Coverplates for both sides of the case.
Custom handles.
Windows on all panels.
Custom front panel.
Removed all the mesh on the entire case.
Fitted a radiator on the bottom.
GPU Backplate mounted and painted.

As you can probably see, i have put many hours into this mod and i am very pleased with the results. Black and yellow always wins! 
Tell me what you think in the comments below and give me a vote!


----------



## markbrochilll (Jul 25, 2014)

This is so great! I literally just bought an ATX bench last week to start my second case mod. I thought I was the only one cuz I rarely ever see them get modded. Now I have to try harder to make it look as nice as yours.

10/10


----------



## Fusentast (Jul 25, 2014)

markbrochilll said:


> This is so great! I literally just bought an ATX bench last week to start my second case mod. I thought I was the only one cuz I rarely ever see them get modded. Now I have to try harder to make it look as nice as yours.
> 
> 10/10




Thanks, i really appreciate it.!
And im sure you will do well on your mod as well. What bench are you modding? An XB as well or something completly different?


----------



## markbrochilll (Jul 25, 2014)

Fusentast said:


> Thanks, i really appreciate it.!
> And im sure you will do well on your mod as well. What bench are you modding? An XB as well or something completly different?



Oh I just picked up a DIYPC Alpha GT3 from eBay. It's just a plain old frame bench made from acrylic and steel posts. I can do alot with it though. The layout is somewhat similar to the XB. I just like the idea of a compact ATX case. Everybody is working on towers nowadays so it's nice to do something different.


----------



## Fusentast (Jul 25, 2014)

markbrochilll said:


> Oh I just picked up a DIYPC Alpha GT3 from eBay. It's just a plain old frame bench made from acrylic and steel posts. I can do alot with it though. The layout is somewhat similar to the XB. I just like the idea of a compact ATX case. Everybody is working on towers nowadays so it's nice to do something different.



Never heard of that before. It looks pretty cool...looks like something with a lot of potential!

Yeah, thats exactly why i work with cubes. Everyone mods towers! I love everything with a horizontally mounted motherboard!

I look forward to seeing your bench here on the gallery... Good luck modding!


----------

